# Need measures to control slide Stuart Turner SUN



## prallplatte (May 7, 2012)

I have now in two otherwise identical motors two different control valves:








Stuart has no plans anymore, just a nearly unreadable PDF, here is the relevant excerpt:






Does anyone have the correct dimensions for me? Or possibly an original plan?

Thank you very much

Hendrik


----------



## rkepler (May 7, 2012)

How's this:






Drop me a PM if you need other details.

Here's my Sun as completed some time ago:


----------



## prallplatte (May 7, 2012)

Excellent!! Thank you very much!

Is it possible, that Stuart used different measures for the sun?

btw: you get a pm.


----------



## rkepler (May 7, 2012)

I guess that it's possible, but it would involve changes in the ports in the head as well. I guess the best thing to do would be to make the valve to fit the porting in the head if it's already ported, if not then make it as drawn.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 7, 2012)

> Is it possible, that Stuart used different measures for the sun?


Possible yes but my gut feeling is that the top valve is the victim of mismeasurement /poor craftsmanship /beginners part. It just does not seem right somehow.

Did either one of these engines run ? are you building restoring finishing unfinished work ? Just curious. 


also when you get a chance Please post an introduction to the welcome section tell us a bit about yourself Your shop and your interest in model engines. We can give you a propper welcome.
Hope you plan on sticking around here 
Tin


----------



## prallplatte (May 7, 2012)

I try to get my meanwhile three SUN´s in good condition. They all run, but its not in a kind i hoped.

btw:



			
				Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> also when you get a chance Please post an introduction to the welcome section tell us a bit about yourself



Done!

Best regards

Hendrik


----------

